# 2001 Chevrolet blazer. 15” Transmission line, precision power pcx,



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

Was a warm day in Ontario Canada. Barely had enough enthusiasm but I was able to get the interior sides off and recognize I have tons of space not sure if I should go sealed at 2.5 ft.³ or run the box over the wheel well and get 4 ft.³ and may be ported. Hopefully I can get this done before the snow melts come spring.-10°C so the last thing of the wheel well will have to wait. 











































getting started


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

👍 where abouts in Ontario? Im up in Orangeville. I was considering some Wolfram amps actually...they’re on my short list...


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

Niagara region. I don’t think Wolfram makes A/B amps just D. These are cheap and they’re only going to play 60hz below so I didn’t want to spend big bucks on SQ sub. My amps are all A/B quality


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow nice collection of PPI 👍


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

my current set up I’ve been stripped the interior I now have huge chunks of space I think I’m going to go with a transmission line 15 inch sub. I was told that facing the two subs will cause phasing issues. So it looks like one sub only but some massive box .I have a bout 6 ft3


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Davidian said:


> I was told that facing the two subs will cause phasing issues.


With those giant subs it won't. If they were within an inch or so if each other it could. i've seen huge spl setups with 24 12s facing each other and they never had phasing issues. Build what you want.


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

Hopefully we’re getting into the plus the weather I hope to start fibreglass the front dash and the wheel well


----------



## DJSPANKY (Dec 15, 2009)

Dravidian- that’s a hell of a center channel!! Looks good. How are you planning the signal that will feed the center channel? Are you running a processor with center channel out? Also- props on the old school PPI!!!


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

DJSPANKY said:


> Dravidian- that’s a hell of a center channel!! Looks good. How are you planning the signal that will feed the center channel? Are you running a processor with center channel out? Also- props on the old school PPI!!!


I’m going old-school with the processor alpine PXA-H510. This is a surroundsound processor when they thought that might takeoff for car audio. It has a specific centre channel yes. the PPI PCX amps are A/B quality so I’m gonna go with those plus they are cheap secondhand and I have accumulated a bunch


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

Davidian said:


> View attachment 292015


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

Davidian said:


> Was a warm day in Ontario Canada. Barely had enough enthusiasm but I was able to get the interior sides off and recognize I have tons of space not sure if I should go sealed at 2.5 ft.³ or run the box over the wheel well and get 4 ft.³ and may be ported. Hopefully I can get this done before the snow melts come spring.-10°C so the last thing of the wheel well will have to wait. I moved onto the centre channel
> View attachment 292010
> View attachment 292011
> View attachment 292012
> ...


Another warm spell so I did some fibreglass to get the shape of the wheel well not sure if I’m going to start or just do ribs to reinforce


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

Davidian said:


> I’m going old-school with the processor alpine PXA-H510. This is a surroundsound processor when they thought that might takeoff for car audio. It has a specific centre channel yes. the PPI PCX amps are A/B quality so I’m gonna go with those plus they are cheap secondhand and I have accumulated a bunch


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Looking good so far! Curious to know how you like the Wolfram sub?


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

mfenske said:


> Looking good so far! Curious to know how you like the Wolfram sub?


I bought them on black Friday. They look great but you can tell they’re super cheap and over built but they do the job. It’s amazing how car audio has evolved. They’ve mastered the heavy magnet over built subwoofer. I think they are designed by some young dudes out of Arizona. Definitely a budget sub. Have yet to wire it


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

Upside upside down but almost there. This is the transmission line I have come up with. First I’ll try it as it is and then I will use some stuffing to slow the air down further depending on how the testing goes


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

I did a little ribbing for her pleasure. Just a Stiffening up the super small box. I found some one and three-quarter inch mahogany I will use for my baffle.


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

wild enclosure. awesome build


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

Found a one three-quarter inch mahogany chunk for my baffle board. Getting closer I love that it’s a nice 2 inch thick piece overall


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

Fits great just got to play with the part where the seat reclines I could take a bit more off


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

More felt, sound absorbing. Setting up the floor for the amplifiers


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

ever time wasting time consuming yet important layout. This will be for my 2 10s.
alpine 800 to control the entire system and epicentre for older tunes that need some low end help


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

This amp is for the 15 inch. I plan to put all five other amps in this area just have to figure out how to mount them.


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

First row first row of amps just trying to understand placement


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

Davidian said:


> View attachment 297859
> 
> Fits great just got to play with the part where the seat reclines I could take a bit more off


what impact does felt have on the inside of the line?


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

Jroo said:


> what impact does felt have on the inside of the line?


Everything I read about transmission lines said the best performance would be a line that is heavily dampened. I did not use wool, as I did not have any so this was the easiest thing I have available to use. It just slows down the wavelength and creates less internal frequency chaos, gives you a smoother output response


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

Davidian said:


> Everything I read about transmission lines said the best performance would be a line that is heavily dampened. I did not use wool, as I did not have any so this was the easiest thing I have available to use. It just slows down the wavelength and creates less internal frequency chaos, gives you a smoother output response


thanks


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

Just some pictures of stuff getting put together more for reference for me to look at rather than stare at the car all day. At least it’s working , bit of a rats nest on the acc wires.need to work that out and add another 3 amps. The 10 inch sub is in a sealed box so it does not play low, more for a good punch. The 15 comes in where the 10 leaves and gives you that nice lower rumble. Every song is recorded differently especially depending on the decade it was produced. Using the epicentre to dial in the lower end makes a big difference in making the older music sound more contemporary. I read an article that said in the 60s and 70s systems couldn’t produce low end so they just took it out of the recording. The epicentre puts it back in. With newer recordings you would not need this device as the bass is maxed out in new recordings. So far so good next is the doors. The 2 10s have their own amp which is bridged which puts out 800 W at four ohms. The single 15 is bridged as well and puts out 1800 W.


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

The uneventful and boring door install. Putting some dynaudio 6 inches in the door. The mounting point is a very odd shape so I’m going to use the original plastic speaker mounts and just reinforce them with some resin topped off with solid oak 1 1/4 out. The door only allows for 1 inch of depth so I have to add another two minimum to mount the speakers. The door is super uneven so it will be hard to seal it off completely.


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

3 piece resin together, now 1 piece. The top piece is 1 1/4 inch thick oak. I think I have enough scrap wood to make oak grills


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

Finally got the doors addressed. I got to add two more amps. Next is the dash. Just trying to get everything in place and roughed in before I start with beauty panels and grills. So far everything is functioning , most of this stuff is secondhand and at least 10 to 20 years old. Trying to use up all my leftovers over the years I’ve been collecting them.


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

I bought the car with the hole, it’s a trim piece on the dash. Great place to mount the epicentre knob that runs the 15inch


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice ol' skool install!


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

Thinking of doing a grill like this. Epicenter within easy reach


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

Passenger side to way. Fused with the positioning for over two hours ….nonsense


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

Putting together my front stage on the dash. Using mahogany as my mounting plate and then fibreglass the rest.


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

Back is all filled in just need to reinforce a little more with fibreglass and then the front fill that part in.


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

Ceiling the bottom front. Mounting it in the OEM hole super tight. Using resin and a thickener almost like a paste or body filler.


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

Sunday night McDonald’s run. Up and running. Needs a tune badly as you can now hear all the issues now that the driver is sitting upright


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Tweeters?


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

BP1Fanatic said:


> Tweeters?


Couldn’t wait. They will be installed with the headunit


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

By using a bunch of white paper I can fold it back into itself and reuse all the leftover stuff on none critical areas. flocking is the best finish it looks like your jewellery case. U get 15 mins to work the flock onto the adhesive . Hopefully drivers go in tomorrow


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Nioce!!!!!


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

If you could put a bookshelf speaker on your dash how far would you go. Four days maybe 20 hours. 1 inch mahogany blended into fiberglass. With a velvet finish


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not into the fiberglass thing. I'd literally bolt bookshelves speakers to the dash. I have a few sets that I could use.


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

BP1Fanatic said:


> I'm not into the fiberglass thing. I'd literally bolt bookshelves speakers to the dash. I have a few sets that I could use.
> 
> View attachment 304898
> View attachment 304899
> View attachment 304900


If u got the dash. In college my buddy put home speakers in his car, my car audio journey began.
1987


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

On this install most of equipment if not all of it is used so every time you hook something up you hope it works first time out. This was a big day moving the head unit that much closer to being installed. If you’re missing a third hand while you balance the head unit while you plug-in eight connections. The table makes it a piece of cake and I can troubleshoot and take my time with connections as I need to go to the back of the car to wire everything up. All the way from Italy to Canada and it works


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Davidian said:


> If u got the dash. In college my buddy put home speakers in his car, my car audio journey began.
> 1987


Mine started around the same time in high school.


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

Just my accessory panel so I can turn amps off and on processors lights whatever I add to the system I can manipulate it. Makes it easy to tume one amp at a time. Or if you just listening to talk radio and don’t need the three subs on you can turn them off save your battery. Just don’t know where to mount it yet


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

Proper fused component and ground block


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

Got a deal on eBay so I’m going to wire this spectrum analyzer I just don’t know where to install in the car. Some cheap eye candy


----------



## Jheitt142 (Dec 7, 2011)

man I love seeing princess auto stuff! makes me happy im not the only one using it


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

street.terror said:


> man I love seeing princess auto stuff! makes me happy im not the only one using it


Solid copper core on the wire. great diy store for simple stuff


----------



## Jheitt142 (Dec 7, 2011)

Davidian said:


> Solid copper core on the wire. great diy store for simple stuff


especially when its 50% off! hahaha


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

Adding a second sub, getting everything lined up


----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Davidian (Sep 30, 2020)

Alibaba came through with my RCA’s going to make my own cables. I wonder how enlightening the tru
















technology line driver will be


----------

